# Drinking buddy for this weekend - m/f



## Raffish_Chapish (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi all, I'm been here not long but don't know anyone yet really - if anyone fancies a few beers on Friday or Saturday let me know. I'm British, 33, lots of fun! - oh I mean in Tokyo btw!


----------

